# Aptasia / bloom?



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i took what i could of what i found, i saw 1 or 2 feather dusters, but i think i have
aptasia bloom.

i did what i could with micro pics, but no good.....what will aps do in a fowlr tank?
what can i use for deleting them from a tank besides butterflies and shrimp?

View attachment 155490


View attachment 155491


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I will see what I can do about captureing one in a pic pretty soon for ya...


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> I will see what I can do about captureing one in a pic pretty soon for ya...


thank you sir......ive been reading up on them and seen some pics, mine look close
but are they harmful to fish and rock?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

assclown said:


> I will see what I can do about captureing one in a pic pretty soon for ya...


thank you sir......ive been reading up on them and seen some pics, mine look close
but are they harmful to fish and rock?
[/quote]

I'm a newbie also at this (S/W)....I have heard they are not good for a reef setup-Ihave no clue on FOWLR setup.....


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

lol.....well trying is knowledge i guess....lol


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Its only bad in coral tanks because it stings your nice pretty coral other than that its pretty much harmless


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

if in fowlr, most non reef fish would probally eat them, but it could also be ployps if they are groweing that close in colonies, aiptasia tends to spread out and not be on top of each other. but cant tell from the pics, so help us out..


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i bought a butterfly to eat them.....doing a great job!!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

assclown said:


> i bought a butterfly to eat them.....doing a great job!!!!


A butterfly what exactly-Clue me in-I need some also then..

I heard pepermint shrimp do a great job also-

I dont want to have to manually do this...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> i bought a butterfly to eat them.....doing a great job!!!!


A butterfly what exactly-Clue me in-I need some also then..

I heard pepermint shrimp do a great job also-

I dont want to have to manually do this...
[/quote]

copper banded butterfly fish are known to have an appitite for aptasia, along with tube worms and other small stuff that lives and grows ont eh rocks.

for a fowlr they are a good option for taking care of aptasia but they are hit and miss for reef safe, some might never pick at corals some might be a nusanace, typically though if you have a huge system they would graze over a braoder area so they wont pose much of a problem but ina a smaller system with limited food sources they can be a problem if they have a taste for polyps..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I guess I just take my chances then.....

I could always sell them later I guess if they pose a problem-

What about the shrimp I mentioned...


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i found the copper banded are not to hardy to have, so i found ones called aculia i belive
is the name "aculia butterfly" he swims around the tank eatting all day, i bought him for 
$21.99....the shrimp are a good choice from what i was told as well, i started out with the fish
first.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

AK: here is a picture for you of the little wonder


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

the thing in the middle of the first pic is a young featherduster, right?

i was at the LFS today and saw some live rock with a few of them on it. one piece had 3 of them. if they are featherdusters i might go in and buy that piece!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Puff said:


> the thing in the middle of the first pic is a *young featherduster,* right?
> 
> i was at the LFS today and saw some live rock with a few of them on it. one piece had 3 of them. if they are featherdusters i might go in and buy that piece!


there are many common types of tube worms that look like the typical large feather dusters you see but never grow to that size..


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

one of them had this INTENSE iridescent blue and green on the feathery bits. it was pretty small, maybe 1.5-3cm across, but the colour changed from bright blue to bright green or clear depending on what angle you viewed it from.

are the tubeworms still ok for your tank?

i was hoping to get a few featherdusters for my tank. found some nice ones at the LFS yesterday


----------

